# Merry Christmas! Free gifts to all.



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Merry Christmas to All TFS members.
Let's wish our wonderful Christmas and share Christmas Sprit with post yours here. In same time I will send you nice gifts. link of download nice Christmas printable image. Wear with your family, sell it and make money.
This is my 2013 gifts to you.
If you can give me Thank here I will be happier too.
Cheers! LOVYA all Tsf members. Beers are on me always.


----------



## andreas2000 (May 8, 2011)

Merry christmas to all and may the new year bring health and happiness to all


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you. Merry Christmas.

That is a beautiful graphic.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Link will send tomorrow. 
Cheers! Peace and Joy. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Grant Hill (May 10, 2013)

Very nice image. 

Merry Christmas to all those who have helped us newbies in 2013. May the new year bring you many blessings!


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

That is very generous of you Peter, but than again I have come to expect nothing less as you are a very dedicated to helping all you can.

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Guys

Great looking image! but one quick question how do I print this on a black shirt on my Kornit Storm II? As far as I know there is no black knockout feature and I end up with a giant black square printing which really lets it down.

Also Peter
Can you please get someone to contact me about a Neoflex I have been trying to enquire about a price for a startup kit and can you ship to Australia? 

If you could pm I can send you my email address.


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

One hot christmas gift! Merry Christmas TSF members!


----------



## abagodonut (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome graphic.
Thanks Peter


----------



## andreas2000 (May 8, 2011)

you could remove the black using photoshop make black transparent


----------



## firekrewz (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you. Merry Christmas.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Image link is sent to All who posted here.
If you did not received please let me know. 
Your email address works too.
Cheers! Merry Christmas to all and beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This design was made by Jeff for the NeoFamily. NeoArtist. Tsf ID: Jmcmulen.
I hope this will lighten up more on your Christmas Sprit.
Cheers to TSF! Beers are on me always.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

JMcGurren (Jeff) is a VERY talented artist!! The design looks awesome printed too..you and your customers will be very impressed.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

O would very much like to see this printed with neoflex and neorip.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Smalzstein said:


> O would very much like to see this printed with neoflex and neorip.


there are pics of this shirt printed on the Neo in this thread.

NeoUncle even videotaped it printing here.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Peter please send me a link. I want to compare R1900 Kothari with your neorip This is a perfect graphic for this!


----------



## OmniPrint Int. (Feb 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you as well! This image is incredible! Great job, and thank you!


----------



## Justin86 (Mar 19, 2010)

Could I please get a link. It looks like a fantastic image to try and print on my machine.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd love the link as well! Always looking for high quality art to print on the Neo!


----------



## srgsr1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all those who have helped us newbies. I have had most my questions answered by searching past posts and have learned so such. 

Thanks again and look forward to the link to the gift.


----------



## Airbrushdude (May 14, 2013)

I'd like a copy of that link also please....Great piece of art.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello to TSF members 
Are we received all the links?
I wish your Merry Chistmas to the best!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

My screw up. Wong file was sent. Will resend tomorrow. Sorry~~~~~~
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## andreas2000 (May 8, 2011)

Hi Neofather well i liked the printed shirt


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

andreas2000 said:


> Hi Neofather well i liked the printed shirt


Me too want to have one on Christmas. Actually few for my family.
I had one but lost in closet. Lol.
You can ask To NeoFamily to print for you.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## AlderinsTees (Dec 20, 2013)

Merry Xmas ALL!


----------



## NeoBud (Aug 4, 2013)

may I also get the link, thank you and merry Christmas


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

NeoBud said:


> may I also get the link, thank you and merry Christmas


Absolutely! Pleasure is mine. How are you?
Since you are NeoFamily you can have many cool designs by request to TIGERS!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## blained13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone and could I get the link as well.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

blained13 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone and could I get the link as well.


Sure, I will happier if there are more like you. It feels really good when share or give. Merry Chistmas.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## sneakers (Jun 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all. Thank you all for the help I have received from this forum.

Gary


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and all that are here on TSF.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all! Here's hoping that 2014 is even better than 2013!


----------



## Rogray (Oct 4, 2013)

Peter
thank you I'm printing just the one for me ;-)


----------



## CR_Printer (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Peter,

I know I am very late to this party, but was wondering if was still possible to get the link to that Christmas artwork? Hope you have a great 4th!

Thanks!

-Josh


----------

